
500px Got Hacked - HenryBemis
https://support.500px.com/hc/en-us/articles/360017752493-Security-Issue-February-2019-FAQ
======
HenryBemis
Just received an email from them, although I had deleted my account a couple
of years back. Apparently they didn't get the 'memo' and they decided to keep
all my data, because why not...

"If you were a 500px user on or prior to July 5, 2018, you have been
affected."

So they don't delete anything.. what could ever go wrong with that approach..

